

Why Apple’s Innovation Is Under Threat - bilawal
http://blog.bilaw.al/post/41488028482/why-apples-innovation-is-under-threat

======
kunai
Apple under Jobs was chaotic, but it worked -- because it was Apple under
Jobs.

Apple under the Cook is focused and prioritized. Every single decision by the
company is collated and quantified, and some actions taken by the new CEO,
such as the Maps apology, would never have occurred under Jobs due to his
arrogance.

It also puzzles me why some people who have no inside knowledge of how Apple
works or what the executives' psyches hold find it necessary to publish
articles seemingly attempting to predict the fact. Leave Apple in peace.
They're a technology company like any other, and the gravitas of the hype
surrounding them is slowly fading, as it should. Grandiose and ostentatious
product unveilings are a thing of the past, but I doubt that Cook has
forgotten how Apple is supposed to work -- that the hype is supposed to die
down after a few years, and then after two or more years when things are going
steady, the controversial bombshell will hit.

And that is something that Jobs would never have overlooked while appointing
Cook as CEO.

~~~
bilawal
Well it's the chaotic Jobs we all seen that emphasised his authority. Sure,
Cook hasn't forgotten, but it doesn't take much to realize that he has had to
operate Apple differently as CEO. This isn't about inside knowledge, it is a
perspective that arguably has some validity to it.

